# Elijah Clark st. Park



## poohbear (Aug 19, 2013)

Any one been here is it good camping with a 37 ft trailer just didn't know about it?


----------



## mikey1297 (Aug 19, 2013)

iv never camped there but i work beside it, it should be they have some big campsites...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2013)

poohbear, it is a great place to camp.  Over the recent 4th of July week, it was packed with campers from all over the country.  There were several motor homes that were up in the $400-500,000 plus category.  They had most every imaginable feature available it seemed.   There was also every size camper from super small ones on up to very large ones as well and lots of campers using second vehicles to pull their boats as well.  We joke about it, as every year for the past 30-40 years now, there must be at least 1/4 of the campers from Effingham County, Georgia throughout the summer.  I actually saw one camper from Effingham County leaving the park on Saturday around noon and it had two chest type freezers secured on a special type frame built on the back of their camper.  Now that is some serious camping that required some serious eating, etc for that much frozen food space.  I did a double take when I saw it.  Of course, they may have caught a lot of fish and were taking them home.  

They have spent a lot of money in making improvements to this wonderful park.  The people working there are really nice as well.  Due to its location, you are on the main channel of the Savannah River portion of the lake at the border between Georgia and South Carolina.  The fishing, skiing, jet skiing, etc is top notch in that area.  My brother from Snellville camped there recently and I had sent him a complete brochure package beforehand with all of the amenities, rates etc.  He enjoyed his stay.

Please be advised that in the town of Lincolnton, there is a Bell's Grocery Store, Family Dollar, Dollar General, Hardees, Huddle House, Papa's Pizza, The Chicken House (which has really delicious fried chicken and catfish), Milky Way Freeze Bar (we call it the Tastee Freeze).  There is also a few convenience type stores for Gas, oil, lottery, etc.

One thing that I will remind you of is that Please Obey the posted speed limits while driving through the city limits because you will get a ticket.

I hope that you go and have a great time and PLEASE spend as much money as possible in Lincoln County because we need the extra tax money for sure.  Hopefully, you can help to keep my property tax bill from going up, up, and up.

Please see the following link:

http://www.reserveamerica.com/campi...roundDetails.do?contractCode=GA&parkId=530151


----------



## poohbear (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info we didn't know all the other parks closer to us were booked for labor day and this one had a lot of open one didn't know if it was a problem or not being on the lake and everything, we will check it out later we got a site on Oconee little closer for us


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> poohbear, it is a great place to camp.  Over the recent 4th of July week, it was packed with campers from all over the country.  There were several motor homes that were up in the $400-500,000 plus category.  They had most every imaginable feature available it seemed.   There was also every size camper from super small ones on up to very large ones as well and lots of campers using second vehicles to pull their boats as well.  We joke about it, as every year for the past 30-40 years now, there must be at least 1/4 of the campers from Effingham County, Georgia throughout the summer.  I actually saw one camper from Effingham County leaving the park on Saturday around noon and it had two chest type freezers secured on a special type frame built on the back of their camper.  Now that is some serious camping that required some serious eating, etc for that much frozen food space.  I did a double take when I saw it.  Of course, they may have caught a lot of fish and were taking them home.
> 
> They have spent a lot of money in making improvements to this wonderful park.  The people working there are really nice as well.  Due to its location, you are on the main channel of the Savannah River portion of the lake at the border between Georgia and South Carolina.  The fishing, skiing, jet skiing, etc is top notch in that area.  My brother from Snellville camped there recently and I had sent him a complete brochure package beforehand with all of the amenities, rates etc.  He enjoyed his stay.
> 
> ...



Eagle Eye,

We went to Elijah Clarke SP on a campground tour this weekend.  See my  thread about the tour. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=768822

From my observations it appears the DNR is on top of things at this park. they must not have trouble getting funding for staff and upkeep there.

It looks like they have lots of things all around for campers and day users alike.   One thing I wondered about was the sewage dump area.  I only saw one place where  2 campers at a time can hookup and dump. It looks like about 100 RV campsites.  I bet there is a considerable line at the dump station on a Sunday at checkout time. 

Overall this looks like a place I will be spending time at in the future.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 28, 2013)

Camped here now till Tuesday


----------



## Milkman (Sep 28, 2013)

Life is good camping at Elijah Clarke State Park.


----------



## chunt115 (Oct 2, 2013)

We used to camp here all the time when I was growing up.  It's big and usually clean. It was the only place I ever saw someone loop one of those big metal swings.  My great uncle did it.  Mythbusters say you can't do it, but they under estimate the power of redneck determination and lots of beer.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm pretty certain Mistletoe doesn't have them and I'm certain Richard B. Russell HAS them, but I'm curious if Elijah Clark has catv hookup in their sites?  Not for anything other than those weekends when one must camp out that way *and *must watch the UGA football game.  I can't let go of Larry on the radio.  Scott Howard, I'm sure is great, doesn't quite do it for me yet.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 2, 2013)

Elijah Clarke does have basic cable.  We watched the game last Saturday afternoon while there.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 3, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Elijah Clarke does have basic cable.  We watched the game last Saturday afternoon while there.



Really good info for me.  Thanks

david


----------



## Poleclimber15 (Oct 4, 2013)

Milkman, thanks for the reviews.  We were looking at going to Elijah Clarke, however, haven't talked to anyone that had been there.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 16, 2013)

Elijah Clarke, probably my favorite site.  Guess we've camped there more then all the other places combined.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Eagle Eye,
> 
> We went to Elijah Clarke SP on a campground tour this weekend.  See my  thread about the tour.
> 
> ...




Milkman, I failed to answer something for you and everyone else earlier. 

Without a doubt, Elijah Clarke State park is one of the best anywhere. 

Back doing the 4th of July week, I saw that the park offered a "mobile pumping" option for I think $15 and they would send their vehicle to your campsite and pump out your tanks doing your visit.  I know that this would be especially helpful on the morning of your departure because you would never have to stop and wait at the regular dump-station.  I saw that service in action that weekend and it seemed to be a great option and I am sure that it would be a money maker for the overall park operation in terms of necessary dollars.

I sure hope that lots and lots of you consider coming to Lincolnton and using this facility.  Please spend as much money as you can while there as I hope that your dollars spent in Lincoln County might help to keep my overall taxes maybe a little lower.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 21, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Milkman, I failed to answer something for you and everyone else earlier.
> 
> Without a doubt, Elijah Clarke State park is one of the best anywhere.
> 
> ...



No speed limits right


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 21, 2013)

David Parker said:


> No speed limits right




I forgot to tell you to blaze through town and the cops will weight check your wallet really quickly.


----------

